# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  CHOCOMACA NACIONAL

## ALBERTO MORALES

Saludos de la familia de Peruhealthyfood.com  Contamos con Chocomaca, mezcla de 100% cacao y 100% Maca de buena calidad para ser usado en postres, pasteles, tortas y todo lo relacionado a repostería. Es la mezcla del dulce sabor del cacao con la energía de la maca, puede ser usado también en los desayunos para un buen inicio de dia :  El precio de : * ChocoMaca  Comercial  : S/ 5.50 + IGV * ChocoMaca  Pura : S/ 11.00 + IGV   Presentación : Sacos de polipropileno de 50 Kg o de 25 kg según lo considere Lugar de entrega : Lima Pedido mínimo : 300 Kg Disponibilidad : Stock  Quedamos a la espera de sus consultas al correo : Sales@peruhealthyfood.com   Muchas graciasTemas similares: Artículo: Declaran de interés y prioridad nacional el IV Censo Nacional Agropecuario

----------


## limp21

y como se sirve el choco maca? 
me puedes comentar mas sobre eso?

----------


## ALBERTO MORALES

Buenas Tardes, 
La Chocomaca es usada en resposteria y en los desayunos acompañados de la avena es muy nutritiva y 100% natural.

----------


## limp21

amigo me interesa mucho te escribo al mercado libre, pero estoy averiguando todo los permisos..
cuando me dicen que tiene que pedir análisis microbiológico y físico-químico osea tu los tienes?
o yo tambien tendria que sacar mis analisis aparte?

----------


## ALBERTO MORALES

Buenos Dias, puede enviarme un whatsapp al tlf : 951201874 para mayor informacion.

----------

